# What type of limited slip is in the GTO?



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey guys, I think I may have a problem with the limited slip in my car. Basically, I'm only spinning the inside wheel out of a turn. 

Is our limited slip a viscous type? torsion? clutch? 

Lately I've noticed that there is a strong smell of clutch. I took it in to the dealer to get the brakes fixed, and the smell checked out, at which point they told me that I had a freeze plug that had decided to go bad on me. So they never touched the transmission. Well guess what, it's still smelly! 

The other night though I let my buddy drive my car, and when he tried to do spin a donut in an empty parking lot, it was rather un-eventful. It just spun that inside wheel, basically just embarassing the heck out of me. 

(yes, I probably shouldn't have let him do as he pleased with the car, but I feel confident that the car can handle being driven aggressively)

Same thing happened to me at an autocross last month. And I know there was weight on both tires, yet I still had only one tire spinning. 


So what are your opinions? How do I approach the service guy, and tell him I can only spin the inside wheel? Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## Duck916 (Nov 12, 2004)

Pretty sure it's a clutch type.

Try jacking up the rear end and, with the car in gear but e-brake off, try to turn one wheel. If the differential is properly hooking up, you shouldn't be able to turn the wheel. If the differential is not locking, you'll be able to turn one wheel and the other will turn in the opposite direction.

I wouldn't tell the service writer about burnout attempts. I'd tell him I got stuck on a slippery surface and only one wheel spun.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Clutch type, check out www.difftechnics.com.au they have an upgrade that is supposed to "tighten up" the clutches, not expensive and from what I hear it works. :cheers


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Clutch type, check out www.difftechnics.com.au they have an upgrade that is supposed to "tighten up" the clutches, not expensive and from what I hear it works. :cheers



Cool link! But what do i need if i experence the same problem? What is the name of the part, "locker"?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

It's the "spring tuning kit" they have it on their site for $60.00 usd! :cheers


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

thanks! u have all the answers :cheers how about this one! I want to put the C6 oil cooler on my LS2. I dont think they have one (the GTO's I mean)...but if they do, i will look like a jacka$$. What is the part number for that, since you work at a GM dealership, i have had very, very bad luck dealing with the local GM dealership parts department...its a wonder how they get by. :willy:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ouijaguy said:


> thanks! u have all the answers :cheers how about this one! I want to put the C6 oil cooler on my LS2. I dont think they have one (the GTO's I mean)...but if they do, i will look like a jacka$$. What is the part number for that, since you work at a GM dealership, i have had very, very bad luck dealing with the local GM dealership parts department...its a wonder how they get by. :willy:


Sorry got a little busy, let me check and I'll get back with you tomorrow. Your not the only one with other dealership problems (I would never imagine :willy: )Thanks, Steve A. :cheers


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

On the Corvette the breakaway torque for the diff should be about 75 ft-lbs. Would assume it is similar for the GTO. As mentioned above, a good test of your diff is to lift one rear wheel, and with it out of gear put a torque wrench on the axle and see how much torque it takes to spin the wheel in the air. Higher is more locking action. So for the Vette, if it is well below 75 ft-lbs, you have a problem. :cheers


----------

